# JD 445 stumbles when hot...



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Have a customer with a 445 A.W.S. that runs fine for the first 1/2 hour or so. It then starts to sputter and die. Local JD dealer suggest changing the fuel lines. As they may have a crack in them. They look fine. Am running out of ideas to try.

Is this a typical Deere feature? Tractor has 380 hours on the clock.

We also have a customers 345 with a similar issue. Both have liquid cooled Kawasaki engines.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would say they are close it sounds like something in the fuel system. Has the fuel filter been replaced lately? ,and is the fuel line the type that can handle the new gas with ethanol? It seems the way you describe the problem it sounds like a car with vapor lock which would point to the filter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

gasoline cap vent clear?


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

I have already replaced the filter. No change in operation. The cap & tank are clean. Fuel line hoses look like new.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got to be something in your carb?


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't believe its a carb issue. Its a pressurized system (has pump in the tank & GM style gas line fittings) with "fuel injection". 

We have another Deere (345) that is also a liquid cooled Kawi acting the same. The Deere dealer told us to replace the high temp reset relay on that. Which is fine, except Deere used 2 different Kawi engines in the 345 and ours does not have the high temp feature.

I need the rain to stop to put some run time on this to get it narrowed down more.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BERMUDA KEN said:


> I can't believe its a carb issue. Its a pressurized system (has pump in the tank & GM style gas line fittings) with "fuel injection".
> 
> We have another Deere (345) that is also a liquid cooled Kawi acting the same. The Deere dealer told us to replace the high temp reset relay on that. Which is fine, except Deere used 2 different Kawi engines in the 345 and ours does not have the high temp feature.
> 
> I need the rain to stop to put some run time on this to get it narrowed down more.


Sorry. Thought it was an older carbed 
machine. No idea on the sensors..........Too Bermuda! Is it overheating then? (high temp reset?)


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

No high temp sensors of any kind on either one (345 or 445). Just don't want to put lots of hours into this if its a simple fix.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you absolutely certain that the tank is clean? This would sure be suspect then in my opinion. Have you taken the tank out and really checked it? Can you blow the lines out with compressed air? Sure you've tried all this, but just gotta mention it anyways.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Have you checked the plugs, plug wires coil, and grounds? Still sounds like trash or water in the fuel.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Have you checked the plugs, plug wires coil, and grounds? Still sounds like trash or water in the fuel.


Boy! Unless you remove the tank and flush it out and turn it upside down, and blow out the lines, you wouldn't believe the crud that gets in there!


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

After running it HARD for over an hour and putting 1/4 tank of fuel thru this, I only was able to get it sputter once for 2-3 seconds and it recovered right away. 

I noticed a strong gas smell during and after running it sometimes. I found this to be coming from the fill cap on the LH rear corner by the seat. The cap is venting like it should, thus the smell. 

I'm thinking the dull mower blades coupled with a near zero mower deck height might be causing an overload at times. I was not impressed with this machine at all.


----------

